# need lab coat help



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

hello everyone. im doing a frankenstein scene this year. im a HUGE Universal Frankenstein fan and im going for the Dr. look played by Colin Clive. he wears this type of lab coat, ive found one on ebay. does anyone know where i might be able to get something similar? thanks


View attachment 1631


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

looks like a oversized srub.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

oh yeah, it needs to be long sleeved if possible. im really trying not to use a conventional coat. i dont think they make these anymore. thanks again


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

dont know if any of these will work for ya, but here's a link anyway:

Medical Costumes, Scrubs, Lab Coats, Nurse Uniforms (@Nightmare Factory)


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

no bear, but thanks for the link. ive found out they are called howie coats. a lot of chef coats are similar so i might go that route.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, at least some of the costumes were nice to look at! LOL Sorry i couldn't help.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I think that you can make that yourself. If you get a men's workshirt with a pocket on the left side - the thicker the better, fold the button flap in and sew the front shut and sew the collar flaps to be flat and thin, it would look like the shirt in your picture.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

colmmoo- i think i might do that. i found this which would work well too if i altered it.

Butcher Frock with NO Pockets 4006WH


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

I like the SPONGEBATH BETTY NURSE COSTUME , hot
actuall im doing the same this year so ill post back if I find what u r looking 4,
but they are hard to find as they are out of style


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

thats actually pretty cool, price isn't bad either!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the PERFECT costume for you:
Mad Scientist Adult Costume - Costumes


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I made Pieter's costume based a bit on that design.
Ever consider making one yourself?
I can not sew, but even I managed to pull it off. 
I used white sheets to make it.

MsM


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe not exactly what you're after:
Amazon.com: Adult Mad Scientist Halloween Costume: Apparel

edit: I see Terra beat me to that one...

Pricey..."the Betty" certainly fits the look.

Doc's Duds - Portfolio, lab coats, medical/dental lab coats, colored lab coats

Don't know if they import...

Disposable Howie Lab Coats | Cheap Durable Lab Coat

Might be usefull in your search: Some places call this style a "Howie Lab Coat"


Perhaps thinking outside the box here...what about a Chef's coat?

White Classic Long Sleeve Chef Coat, Made of Spun Poly and guaranteed to last twice as long as poly-cotton - High Quality Restaurant Supplies from KNG


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The reason I knew about the perfect costume is because they didn't make it two years ago and I had to make it myself (UGH!). But, it was SUPER easy to make. Get a white mens robe and wear it back to front. Sew buttons where you see it on the costume picture and draw a fine line where the seam would be and sew a zig zag stitch to give the appearance of a seam. Then find a wide black belt. Walla, you are done!


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

i really appreciate the help everyone. i think im going to end up making my own or modifying a butchers frock. ill post pics when its done. thanks again


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

hi again
that style is still made in australia
$63 + $20 S&H

they also come in long sleeves 

a bit much but very profesional/authentic looking

MirandaUniforms.com.au


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks lancekik, but id rather not spend so much. it would look a hell of a lot better, but id rather put money towards something else and make one.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Dude...I friggin' hate all those sexy nurse costumes. hah hah.

I say every single year "Halloween is not about the sexy, it's about the SCARY." I live in a college town though so the sorrostitutes line up the dressing rooms to try on sexy-this and sexy-that costumes. I'm checking out the knives and machetes and whatnot. hah hah.

On the labcoat front...you could get a long sleeve scrub top, the add a mock turtleneck collar around it.

I've been trying FOREVER to find a black lab coat that's not polyester. I work in a lab and really want one but can't ever seem to find anything except white in a regular type labcoat. Talk about drive me up the wall.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm a little late, but....
T001 TECNUS

You also might look for chef coats... or google "Dr. Horrible lab coat" for more ideas. *wink*


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

jadewik said:


> I'm a little late, but....
> T001 TECNUS
> 
> You also might look for chef coats... or google "Dr. Horrible lab coat" for more ideas. *wink*


haha // 11000 Belgrade, Serbia.. 
dont any american companies make this style.. Heck this one is even names "the los angeles" 

the Austrailian guy told he just sent out a large order ro harvard..


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

is this what you are looking for?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...8594205-muffys-official-entry-scarysc0522.jpg


----------

